# Boozercruiser is now in The Hot Seat!



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

*

*1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat
5. Ralphy has just vacated The Hot Seat.

*6. Boozercruiser is now in the Hot Seat!
*
7. Lydiag 
8. Gail.s
9. Arachne
10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia


Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can.
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil and Ralphy all did a rather sterling job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which gives me a warm glow.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Boozercruiser.
Boozercruiser will be strapped in until around 4PM GMT on Sunday evening,

PS.
One question per post please!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

What does an average breakfast consist of for you?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> What does an average breakfast consist of for you?



And thank you for being my very first roaster BlunderWoman! 

Actually, for me breakfast just consists of a cup or maybe two of tea or coffee, and a piece of toast.
Followed by any medications I am on , like statins for instance.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you have any squirrels running around near where you live?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

What is the worst thing you were caught doing as a child?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

How nice of you to share photos with us. So you live near the water. Is there any good fishing there & if so do you fish?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> What is the worst thing you were caught doing as a child?



Thank you Annie.
Near where I lived in Liverpool, there was a rather steep very long hill. 
I was around 11 at the time, and my friends and I used to climb on the back of a whatever was available  lorry to get to the top of the hill.
I was caught doing this by a policeman.
I lived in a Coronation Street type of terraced house, and the policeman took me home, and of course I got a good scolding.
I remember the shame of that even now as the neighbours all wanted to know why Mom and Dad had police at the door!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

You must have a lot of mountains near where you live.  Do you hike often?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> How nice of you to share photos with us. So you live near the water. Is there any good fishing there & if so do you fish?



Thank you for mentioning the photos BW, and of course if anyone wants the same when it is their turn, then I can do theirs as well.
Actually we live by the Seaside in Rhos on Sea, North West Wales, but I don't fish.
Others around here do though.

1. Was taken by the River Mersey in Liverpool
2. Aberdovy West Wales.
3. Benidorm.
4. Lake Garda
5. West Wales coast.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you ever play cards as a married couple? If so, what do you play?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You must have a lot of mountains near where you live.  Do you hike often?



No, not particularly hiking as such, but we do a lot of 10/20 mile coastal promenade and coastal path walking every 3/4 days.
Depending on the weather of course.
Also general country and hill walking when out and about, particularly when on holiday.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Do you ever play cards as a married couple? If so, what do you play?



Actually BW, no we don't. I have never been a particular fan of card games.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> No, not particularly hiking as such, but we do a lot of 10/20 mile coastal promenade and coastal path walking every 3/4 days.
> Depending on the weather of course.
> Also general country and hill walking when out and about, particularly when on holiday.



That sounds nice!  

When you bicycle do you follow bike trails?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Are you able to list a favorite book & movie? If you can't narrow it down to one, then just list a few you  really like


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

That's very easy regarding my favourite Film.
The original King Kong. I have it here on DVD and still watch it again occasionally.
My favourite book is Lady Chatterleys Lover! 
It beats Downton Abbey any day of the week!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> That sounds nice!
> 
> When you bicycle do you follow bike trails?



Actually Annie, here in Wales there are some fabulous bike trails particularly around the post.
The Welsh Government has been doing a sterling job with this for the past few years, and I must commend them on that.
Which is not like me to do!


----------



## Arachne (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok I need to know I am a whovian, have you ever seen Dr.Who filming around your town or another place?..Or even met some of the cast ? I know it is made in Wales and yes Wales is huge but one never knows.. Thank you


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Not to veer far off the Hot Seat, but I'm pleased with how Sustrans Scotland is building more and more bike trails!

Have you ever lived in another country?  If not, would you ever want to and if so which one?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Not to veer far off the Hot Seat, but I'm pleased with how Sustrans Scotland is building more and more bike trails!
> 
> Have you ever lived in another country?  If not, would you ever want to and if so which one?



No Annie we haven't.
As in the property show A Home in the Sun, Home or away, we toyed with the idea of moving abroad, without ever actually doing it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Ok I need to know I am a whovian, have you ever seen Dr.Who filming around your town or another place?..Or even met some of the cast ? I know it is made in Wales and yes Wales is huge but one never knows.. Thank you



Hi Arachne.
Unfortunately no, I have never seen any filming while we have lived in Wales.
And we moved here 15 years ago.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 18, 2016)

And as a Jones fan, did you ever meet Tom Jones, or see him in concert?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> And as a Jones fan, did you ever meet Tom Jones, or see him in concert?



That's an easy one Nancy.
No, but I would have liked to have.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you sing?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Can you sing?



I can sing the odd song quite good I do believe.
I have been told that my Okie From Muskogie sounds really good! 






PS.
Just off for my early evening shower.
I like to be clean and fresh for the evening.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Arachne.
> Unfortunately no, I have never seen any filming while we have lived in Wales.
> And we moved here 15 years ago.



Where did you live before that?  Are you Welsh or English?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 18, 2016)

What if any song makes you extremely emotional and why?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Where did you live before that?  Are you Welsh or English?



Born in Liverpool, so I am ENGLISH Scouser! 
Moved to Northampton at age 30.
Moved to Wales and Machynlleth at age 55


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Born in Liverpool, so I am ENGLISH Scouser!
> Moved to Northampton at age 30.
> Moved to Wales and Machynlleth at age 55



A scouser!!!  Then you are old enough to have known a Beatle or two?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> What if any song makes you extremely emotional and why?



Even though this song was recorded around 55 years ago, this song always makes me feel extremely emotional.
You ask why Gail?
Because nothing has changed in all of the Ghettos in all of the world.
That's why.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> A scouser!!!  Then you are old enough to have known a Beatle or two?



I didn't really know any of the beatles as such, but I did see them on at the Cavern Club in Liverpool once.
They sang Love Me Do that night, and they were magic.

That song shot them into being big stars all over the world.
I was, and still am a big fan of them.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 18, 2016)

Boozer, what is something you used to think was total bs, but now you fully beleive in?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Boozer, what is something you used to think was total bs, but now you fully beleive in?




Gosh Gail, I am really going to have to think about that one.
I don't think that there are many instances I have ever changed my mind on.
Will try and get back to this later.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Am just off to have evening meal now, and watch some TV.
It is 8.04 PM here in the UK.

Thank you for posting.

Kenny


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

Booze,I. Can't open page 2 from my phone so if anyone alllreeady asked,ssorry!

How many kids do ypu have?

Lady Chatterly's Lover? Really?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Booze,I. Can't open page 2 from my phone so if anyone alllreeady asked,ssorry!
> 
> How many kids do ypu have?
> 
> Lady Chatterly's Lover? Really?



Hi Vicky
And thank you very much for taking the trouble to ask me a question.
Not all that many people seem that interested in me.
I am sorry you couldn't get to page 2, but I don't think you missed much! :sentimental:

I have 3 grown up children Vicky.
2 boys and a girl.
Unfortunately one of my boys died of a heart attack some years ago at age 38.

Regarding actual books Vicky, to tell you the truth I hardly ever read them.
I am more a newspaper and magazine Man, and buy quite a lot of those.
Mainly to do with computing and hi fi and gadgets.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 18, 2016)

Who is the most interesting person you have met and why?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that about your boy. 'Hugs'
Its also the weekend,that's why not too many questions. 
Any hobbies?


----------



## Ina (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Boozer, 
1. What was the creepiest thing to ever happen to you?
2. What was your first rebellious act as a youth?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 18, 2016)

Losing kids will mess you up for life, me too...Okay the three tunes that bring you back to life son?


----------



## nitelite (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you explain your signature of:

Hashtag...
SadBoozerinaSeniorForum !


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

If you were stranded on an island,who would you want with you?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)

What thing in nature captivates you? Stars..birds..clouds.. etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

Your favourite type of music?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

Tory, Lib Dem, Labour, UKIP?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2016)

Boozer, if you had a philosophy of life, what would it be?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2016)

What first struck you as wonderful when you met your wife?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 19, 2016)

I recall you being called the Llandudno flasher back in the 90's.
Have you developed since then,  and do you still see much of Madam FiFi?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Who is the most interesting person you have met and why?



Sorry to keep you waiting, not long up out of bed! 

The most interesting person I ever met was a Jazz singer called Claire Teale.
She is a big star now in the UK, (this was just before she made it big) but we were at a Jazz Festival on Pakefield, and after she finished performing she would come over and sit at our table for a chat.
She was the most articulate and nice sounding voiced person I have ever met. 
She just talked sense and she was so very bright and brainy.
 I virtually hung on to her every word.

Here she is singing...
California Dreaming


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that about your boy. 'Hugs'
> Its also the weekend,that's why not too many questions.
> Any hobbies?



Thank you for your lovely 'hugs' and comment there Vicky.
And also for reputation comment from Ameriscot.

I have hobbies coming out of my ears Vicky, and am never bored.
If going out walking, cycling and sightseeing is a hobby, then that is one!
Get away on holidays as often as we can.
Going out for a drink and socialising is a hobby of mine! 
Love anything to do with dabbling with technology like gadgets and computing. 
Anything to do with music is a hobby and interest of mine.
Anything to do with Footbal/Socker, particularly my EVERTON team who play Arsenal later today.
I shall be watching that!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ina said:


> Hi Boozer,
> 1. What was the creepiest thing to ever happen to you?
> 2. What was your first rebellious act as a youth?



Thank you Ina.
I don't know if this could be classed as creepy, but I swear this happened.
Last year in June I had a really big heart operation, and I was on the operating table for 11 hours.
I swear that *3 separate times* during that operation I could feel myself rising from my body, and looking down at myself laying on the operating table being operated on. I remember seeing the surgeon/nurses/etc all around me as I was under a very bright set of lighting.
I heard the surgeon say 'look at this huge aneurism' and other words. I just seemed to be drifting in and out,but I could feel no pain.
I do believe that I was almost at death's door, but somehow came back.

To tell you the truth Ina, as a youth I can't really think of anything as I was never really a rebel. It was when I started work and dealing with bosses and people in authority that I really started to rebel. That was why I was Union Works Convener for over 30 years!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Losing kids will mess you up for life, me too...Okay the three tunes that bring you back to life son?



Thank you F.

Lucille by Little Richard.
Rock Around The Clock by Bill Haley and his Comets.
C'mon Everybody by Eddie Cochran.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2016)

How did you meet your lovely wife?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

nitelite said:


> Can you explain your signature of:
> 
> Hashtag...
> SadBoozerinaSeniorForum !



Thank you for asking me that nitelite. (I really do like your forum name there).

On Twitter people have a name which is called a hashtag.

Sad Boozer On A Senior Forum is just meant to rather jokingly say that it is rather sad that I spend so much time on this forum 
(and another forum I am on). I do enjoy it, but I really must get out and smell the coffee a bit more!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> If you were stranded on an island,who would you want with you?



Apart from you Vicky.:sentimental:
My Wife of course.:love_heart:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> How did you meet your lovely wife?



I had been divorced for around 4 years, and was going to a singles club in Northampton called 'Making Friends.
There was dancing and stuff like that there every Monday night.
I spotted Chris dancing, and she was and is a lovely mover on the dance floor.
I asked her to dance and I fell for her right there and then.:love_heart:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> What thing in nature captivates you? Stars..birds..clouds.. etc.



Absolutely all of those things BW.
Whenever I am out and about, particularly amongst the coastline and general sightseeing I am constantly taking everything in about the wonder of life and nature. Even more so now I am not a spring chicken any more!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Your favourite type of music?



Pretty much All types of music really, except rap.
But...

Rock N' Roll.
Country and Western plus
Jazz and Motown


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)

I have one more question before I get offline..

When you are around foreign people with accents do you accidentally begin to pick up their accent?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Tory, Lib Dem, Labour, UKIP?



No hesitation...
UKIP! layful:nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Boozer, if you had a philosophy of life, what would it be?



Not to allow anyone or anything dump all over me!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What first struck you as wonderful when you met your wife?



The way she danced, her lovely smile, her lovely good and friendly nature.
She has all of the qualities I could ever have wanted in a woman.
I just wish I could have met her when I was around 25 instead of age 50.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2016)

That is so romantic, Boozer.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes it's very nice


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

How very sweet Boozer!

What is your favourite place to holiday?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2016)

Have you ever been to the U.S.???  If not what how do you envision Texas ??


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> I recall you being called the Llandudno flasher back in the 90's.
> Have you developed since then,  and do you still see much of Madam FiFi?




Ooooohhhhh Hanf.
You are awful asking that question.
But I like you! layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I have one more question before I get offline..
> 
> When you are around foreign people with accents do you accidentally begin to pick up their accent?



I don't believe that I do BW.
I have a Liverpool/Scouser  accent and that has taken total control of me!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> How very sweet Boozer!
> 
> What is your favourite place to holiday?



Thank you for your kind remarks Shali, BS and Annie.
Yes, if only I could have met her a lot of years sooner, I could have avoided 2 divorces!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have you ever been to the U.S.???  If not what how do you envision Texas ??



Unfortunately not Ken, and I missed out there.
Too far to travel for me now.

If I think of Texas I think oil wells! 
And Davy Crocket and of course The Yellow Rose Of Texas...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you very much for your answer.



You and everyone else who has asked a question is welcome BunderWoman.

Right.
I am being dragged out yelling and screaming shopping now, so catch you later for any more questions I may have been asked.
Best regards
Kenny


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for your kind remarks Shali, BS and Annie.
> *Yes, if only I could have met her a lot of years sooner, I could have avoided 2 divorces!*



Same with me!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> You and everyone else who has asked a question is welcome BunderWoman.
> 
> Right.
> I am being dragged out yelling and screaming shopping now, so catch you later for any more questions I may have been asked.
> ...



Shopping on a Saturday?  Retirees are supposed to do all shopping during the week.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Shopping on a Saturday?  Retirees are supposed to do all shopping during the week.



Off out right NOW.
Just for the papers...
Daily Express/Daily Mail and milk and bread and a few groceries.
That's all!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Same with me!!



You will know EXACTLY how I feel then Annie.
Nice one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> You will know EXACTLY how I feel then Annie.
> Nice one.



Aye.  First one - too young.  Second one - too stupid.  Third one - perfect!  Married him at 48.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 19, 2016)

What do you have on your 'bucket' list,  Kenny?


----------



## Ina (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Boozer, 
As a young man, was there any event/events in your life that shook your world to such a degree as to cause a major change in the way you look at life?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> What do you have on your 'bucket' list,  Kenny?



To try and avoid 'kicking the bucket' for as long as I can Hanf! layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ina said:


> Hi Boozer,
> As a young man, was there any event/events in your life that shook your world to such a degree as to cause a major change in the way you look at life?



Yes, when my first Wife went off with another man in Liverpool, I chucked my job in, moved to Northampton and made a fresh start in a brand new job.
If I could now meet Harry Johnston (thanks Harry. You're a pal)!
(you never forget the name of the man your Wife runs off with) 
I would give him a great big hug, shake his hand, thank him, and buy him a few pints!


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 19, 2016)

Who is the boss in your house - you or your missus?


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Boozer,
Do you have any causes/charitable endeavors that you support with your time or donations?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Who is the boss in your house - you or your missus?



Such an easy peasy question Hanf.
My Wife!
That's who!
And the reason I say that?why?
Because a Happy Wife is a Happy Life! :sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Hi Boozer,
> Do you have any causes/charitable endeavors that you support with your time or donations?



Sorry to have to admit this Bob, but no I don't.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you ever play rugby or football?  Were you good?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Did you ever play rugby or football?  Were you good?



No.
No.
No. 

Right.
Just gonna have me lunch now.
Bye for now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

What's for lunch?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 19, 2016)

What is your favorite telly show of all time?


----------



## Gia (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello Boozercruiser Kenny -

My question to you is this:  What ONE instance in ALL you life time would you like to be able to change if it was in you power to do so. 

** I just read that King Kong is you favorite film movie - I JUST see that movie for the first time last week -and it scare me!  But it make me to wonder WHY they treats hims so badly!  He love the little lady... make me feel sad....  - -  Okay - that's all about that for now...      Thank you for answer questions... is nice this Hot Seat to get to knowing people more better huh?  I like it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you watch much tv?  If so, tv series, movies, documentaries, sports, news??


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> What's for lunch?



Crikey Annie.
That was a smooth question! 
Actually, all I have had for lunch is something light.
Just a bowl of milk and different cornflake cereal
The reason being that we are off out tonight at 7.00PM to a local Jazz Cafe we go to just a half a mile away.

http://www.thegreenroomjazzcafe.com

There is a lovely Jazz quartet on there who we have seen before.
We are going to both have Pizzas which are very nice, and of course I will have some beers.
My Wife is Celiac and they even special bake one for her.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Arachne said:


> What is your favorite telly show of all time?



Thank you for asking Arachne.
A no brainer for me.
That would be Downton Abbey


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Boozercruiser Kenny -
> 
> My question to you is this:  What ONE instance in ALL you life time would you like to be able to change if it was in you power to do so.
> 
> ** I just read that King Kong is you favorite film movie - I JUST see that movie for the first time last week -and it scare me!  But it make me to wonder WHY they treats hims so badly!  He love the little lady... make me feel sad....  - -  Okay - that's all about that for now...      Thank you for answer questions... is nice this Hot Seat to get to knowing people more better huh?  I like it!



Thank you for posting and asking questions in my roasting Gia.
I know you have only just joined here, but it is no secret that you and I are good pals off another forum.:sentimental:

I would NOT have married my first Wife.
She had a filthy temper, and if she got into a rage she was a frightening sight.
She would try and scratch my face real bad.
Many was the time I went into work with scratches on my face.

Remember Gia.
I am talking about the ORIGINAL King Kong film.
Not the rubbish remakes that followed.

Regarding this Hot Seat Gia.
I can add your name to the end of the list.
If you are brave enough to do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That is! layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Do you watch much tv?  If so, tv series, movies, documentaries, sports, news??



I probably watch too much TV Annie.
Watch TV ONLY in the evenings though, and usually while having our evening meal.
I subscribe to Netflix. Prime TV and NOW TV so a lot available, and too much really.
We tend to watch Home and Away property programs, and Homes under the hammer.
I love watching the evening news.
Some documentaries.
Any consumer programs like BBC Watchdog.
Politics like BBC Question Time
Anything football


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2016)

I love Escape to the Country and those types of 'house porn' programmes.  Hubby doesn't.  

What is your favourite British made film or tv series?


----------



## Gia (Mar 19, 2016)

Ohhh my my my, Kenny -   May be I should not have ask that question..haha.... I was not expect an answer like that...BUT - I thank you for you honestly answer, and I can see how that situation would be some thing that you will wish you can change from you life.   I am very sorry for that time in you life...but I am very grateful that you survive it and nothing more bad was happen to you.  It take a lots of courage to make a big life change like to leave a spouse, I think..so I applause to you for have the courage to do so.  

Yes!  I was see the 1930s something King Kong.  It scare me!  I have not see a new one yet...may be one day I will try to see.  

ME to Hot Seat?  I dont think any one will be interest in me...I just got here!  Let the ones who here for a long time answer the questions.  May be another time I will try it after I here for more time, okay?  I not fraid to answer questions - my life is pretty open book.  I think you know that already.     You are doing very well, Kenny - you have a interesting life and we thank you for share it for all of us.     Right now, I have some friends here and I must get back to them...they just retorning from a nice walk.  Ciao for now my friend....and once again - I am very grateful that you find you lovely wife and find happiness at the same time....  xo  Gia


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I love Escape to the Country and those types of 'house porn' programmes.  Hubby doesn't.
> 
> What is your favourite British made film or tv series?



*Film...
The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner (Tony Richardson, 1962)
*
Based on Alan Sillitoe’s short story of the same name, director Tony Richardson's film follows a young boy who is sent to a borstal after being involved in a bakery robbery and finds solace in his talent for long distance running. Tom Courtney is superb as the defiant Borstal boy Colin Smith and while the film is valuable as social history, it retains its vitality.

*TV Series...
Heartbeat/Doc Martin.*


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Gia said:


> Ohhh my my my, Kenny -   May be I should not have ask that question..haha.... I was not expect an answer like that...BUT - I thank you for you honestly answer, and I can see how that situation would be some thing that you will wish you can change from you life.   I am very sorry for that time in you life...but I am very grateful that you survive it and nothing more bad was happen to you.  It take a lots of courage to make a big life change like to leave a spouse, I think..so I applause to you for have the courage to do so.
> 
> Yes!  I was see the 1930s something King Kong.  It scare me!  I have not see a new one yet...may be one day I will try to see.
> 
> ME to Hot Seat?  I dont think any one will be interest in me...I just got here!  Let the ones who here for a long time answer the questions.  May be another time I will try it after I here for more time, okay?  I not fraid to answer questions - my life is pretty open book.  I think you know that already.     You are doing very well, Kenny - you have a interesting life and we thank you for share it for all of us.     Right now, I have some friends here and I must get back to them...they just retorning from a nice walk.  Ciao for now my friend....and once again - I am very grateful that you find you lovely wife and find happiness at the same time....  xo  Gia



No worries Gia.
This thread will be running for quite some time yet.
There are still around 10 people to go with 48 hours each in The Hot Seat.
See how you feel later on, and if you fancy it.
Just PM me.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 19, 2016)

Boozer, do you feel you have had your 15 minutes of fame? If so, what's your story?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello Folks.
As I said earlier we are going out for the evening soon here...

http://www.thegreenroomjazzcafe.com

Still plenty of time to give me a good grilling though, as I am still in this seat until tomorrow (Sunday) at 4.00PM GMT.
This is still another 17 hours.
I might be able to come in here later after midnight to see what has been going on, and to answer any questions that are here.
Thank you 

I am hoping that Lydiag will be here to take place in The Hot Seat tomorrow?
This is the state of play up to now...

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat
5. Ralphy has just vacated The Hot Seat.

*6. Boozercruiser is now in the Hot Seat!
*
7. Lydiag 
8. Gail.s
9. Arachne
10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Boozer, do you feel you have had your 15 minutes of fame? If so, what's your story?



ME? 15 minutes of fame?
I have never been famous as such, but...
My story?
I have had a very eventful life with never any time to be bored, but I would need to write a book to say all about my life.
But is has never been boring.
I have had more than my share of good luck and fortune, and am a very happy individual.
I live in a lovely place with our property bought and paid for.
I have a lovely Wife and friends and family.
I am quite fit now following a heart operation.
What more can any man want?
Any man.

Am off out now, so cheerio 'till later.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 19, 2016)

I think this thread was a great idea.

How did you think of it and why?

Gia,its even better you are new,it will give us a chance to know you better.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Kenny, have you ever had sex with a stripper?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 19, 2016)

Um, have you evah been a stripper?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I think this thread was a great idea.
> 
> How did you think of it and why?
> 
> Gia,its even better you are new,it will give us a chance to know you better.



Not long back from a lovely evening out.
Good music.
Good food.
Nice company with friends.
Lubby Jubby

No Vicky, I cannot claim to have had this idea myself.
That idea is running right now on a british oriented forum, and it was/is going down very well.
So I thought I would try it here, and I am very pleased with the way it is going.
I am finding things out about people in this thread that I would normally never know.
I am conversing with people I may have only had fleeting glimpses of, what with this forum being so large.
Doing this has made me feeling a lot more comfortable being here than was perhaps the case before.
Job still in the process of being done! 
I am happy, if you people are happy.
Simples!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, have you ever had sex with a stripper?



NO!
But I did get pulled out of an audience once in Benidorm by a naked woman/stripper.
I have a photo of me with her as I drank a bottle of beer she had got from somewhere.
I have a photo of me with her, but you know that don't you Angophile?layful:
You saw it on another forum didn't you?
This is why you are asking me this question, isn't it and teasing me?!
You know I couldn't possibly post it here, as I would be banned! 
You are awful.
But I like you!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Um, have you evah been a stripper?



NO!


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Kenny, if given the only choice would you vote Tory or for a Bolshevik-Leninist party?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 19, 2016)

If you could compare yourself to any animal, which one would it be and why?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

Are you out of bed yet??

What are your favourite sources of news?  Do you listen to Radio 4 Today?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, if given the only choice would you vote Tory or for a Bolshevik-Leninist party?



Blimey Anglophile, that is a difficult one., and it is a close call but....
It would have to be Tory!


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you do morning exercises when you get up each day?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> If you could compare yourself to any animal, which one would it be and why?



Thank you for asking that question Gail.
But the answer is very easy for me.
It would just HAVE to be a lovely cuddly Teddy Bear.
Black, brown or white.
Why?
Well I don't think of bears as big bad dangerous animals who would gobble me up given half the chance.
After all, most of the time they are just trying to feed their little baby bears.
No, I think of them as beautiful and lovely and cuddly animals.
They are just trying to do what we all would try to do in the hostile environment of the Antarctic and other countries they abide.
Survive!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Are you out of bed yet??
> 
> What are your favourite sources of news?  Do you listen to Radio 4 Today?



YES! layful: nthego:

I was out bed at 8.30am, had me shower, and have been having me tea and toast breckers, while trying not to choke over some of these questions!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Do you do morning exercises when you get up each day?



Thank you for a very easy question Hanf.
NO!!!


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you put your excellent physique and rugged handsomeness down to diet,  or are you just naturally like this?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Such an easy peasy question Hanf.
> My Wife!
> That's who!
> And the reason I say that?why?
> Because a Happy Wife is a Happy Life! :sentimental::love_heart:



She must read this Forum..



Hanfonius said:


> Do you do morning exercises when you get up each day?





boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for a very easy question Hanf.
> NO!!!



I have changed the name of my in house "John" to "Jim"..That way I can say that I get up every morning and go directly to the Jim!! 

boozercruiser, How long have you been retired and what did you do for work?? (sorry if this has been asked)..


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Do you put your *excellent physique and rugged handsomeness* down to diet,  or are you just naturally like this?



I am so pleased you asked that question Hanf.
And as you can see in below pic taken last year, you are quite correct in what you say there.





I do watch my diet very carefully, but thank goodness.
I am very naturally like this!layful:nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

Braggart!!

The last book you read that you'd give 5 stars?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> She must read this Forum..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ken
Good joke there Jim. Nice one!
And thank you for asking.
Am going out for a walk now to get the papers and a bit of shopping so a quick answer.
I retired at age 60 following being made redundant following the closing down of the factory, where British Timken moved operations to India
I took my redundancy package, and my final salary pension.
I have always been in engineering quality control.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Braggart!!
> 
> The last book you read that you'd give 5 stars?



Later Annie.
Later.

Am going out for a walk now to get the papers and a bit of shopping.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning, Boozer. My first question of the day is, do you beleive in astrology/horoscopes?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 20, 2016)

_"I do watch my diet very carefully, but thank goodness.
 I am very naturally like this!"_

Do you always find it so easy to lie?

(I can remember you downing a pint of cockles in one go at Rhyl.  You then went on to get plastered in The Welsh Rarebit).


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2016)

Welsh rarebit! Can you make it, Kenny? I haven't had it in years.


----------



## Gia (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay Kenny ... You can put my name I do not mind.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Braggart!!
> 
> The last book you read that you'd give 5 stars?



Actually Annie
I have to confess that I NEVER actually read any books at all.
I am more of a newspaper/magazine type of person.
I buy the Daily Mail and the Daily express every day, and I have on order delivered to my home...
Computer Active/Web User/Mac Format/I Create/Stuff/T3 and What Hi Fi.
Plus I will buy other magazines as well.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Morning, Boozer. My first question of the day is, do you believe in astrology/horoscopes?



A quick answer to that one Gail, but thank you for asking.
No, I don't.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)

What is the most embarrassing thing that ever happened to you?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> _"I do watch my diet very carefully, but thank goodness.
> I am very naturally like this!"_
> 
> Do you always find it so easy to lie?
> ...



What a horrid question Hanf.
Absolutely horrid! layful:

No I most certainly do not.
In fact, I get myself in trouble with people simply because I just have to be honest and say what I think.
That is not to say that I don't tell little fibs, and I have been known to exaggerate a bit. (not here I hasten to add)
But to downright lie?
No, I don't!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Welsh rarebit! Can you make it, Kenny? I haven't had it in years.



I have to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth Shalimar.
I really would not know how to make Welsh rarebit.
My Wife can do it though, and very nice it is too.
But then, she is a very good cook.
I am not!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gia said:


> Okay Kenny ... You can put my name I do not mind.



Thank you Gia.:sentimental:
Done! (look on page 1).
Actually, you are on following Cheshire Cat, who you know from the other forum


----------



## Gia (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay Kenny...I thank you.   Oh, I did not realize Cheshire Cat is here... thank you!    Have a nice day!  xo  From Gia


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> What is the most embarrassing thing that ever happened to you?



That is easy.
When I was in school and aged 14 I was asked to stand up and answer the most simple of maths question.
And I remember it well.
What are 5X12 (60 of course.)

I don't know why but my mind just went blank and I could not think of the answer, even when repeatedly asked.
Everybody was laughing at me, and I really never lived that down.
The other kids took the micky out of me for ages afterwards.
The little horrors!  

Right.
Just going to watch the Newcastle v Sunderland soccer game.
Will be back after that.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> That is easy.
> When I was in school and aged 14 I was asked to stand up and answer the most simple of maths question.
> And I remember it well.
> What are 5X12 (60 of course.)
> ...


Wow I can't believe they teased you about that. I must come from the jungle 
I'll message you my most embarrassing moment so you can feel very good about yours


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> That is easy.
> When I was in school and aged 14 I was asked to stand up and answer the most simple of maths question.
> And I remember it well.
> What are 5X12 (60 of course.)
> ...



You keep escaping!!  Isn't your round done at 4?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Kenny, I ain't putting my name on it


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Why not have a turn in the hot seat, Anglophile, you got something you want kept secret?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, I ain't putting my name on it



We have ways of getting this information.....bwahahaha!   :magnify::wink:


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Why not have a turn in the hot seat, Anglophile, you got something you want kept secret?



Not as much as Kenny, I am being kind to him   I hope he is appreciating it

We have all the time in the world for me , perhaps.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Wow I can't believe they teased you about that. I must come from the jungle
> I'll message you my most embarrassing moment so you can feel very good about yours



And you did BlunderWoman.
And you did.
At least now I know where you got your forum name from! layful:





Psssst!
Your secret is safe with me though!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, I ain't putting my name on it



Hey Anglophile.
I alway knew you were the...






layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

You've got 20 more minutes.  

What website do you log onto first thing every day?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Why not have a turn in the hot seat, Anglophile, you got something you want kept secret?



Gail my dear.
I know this guy from other forums.
And you don't know the half of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You've got 20 more minutes.
> 
> What website do you log onto first thing every day?



Thank you for reminding me Ameriscot.
I see Lydiag is on next.
Are you there Lydiag?
I don't want to start the threat unless Lydiag is waiting in the wings.
Otherwise I will carry on a while longer 'till I sort something out.

I always log on to my Google E. Mails first, then the forums.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Like I said.
Lydiag is on next following my 48 hours strapped down here.
If Lydiag is not available at the moment, perhaps Gail.S would like to sit in The Hot Seat?
Or next in line or so on.

I do appreciate of course that different time zones make it difficult for some to be available right now.

Please reveal yourself......


1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat
5. Ralphy has just vacated The Hot Seat.

*6. Boozercruiser is now in the Hot Seat!
*
7. Lydiag 

8. Gail.s

9. Arachne

10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Kenny, before you vanish.  How did the meeting go


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, before you vanish.  How did the meeting go



What meeting was that Angliophile?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm here for the hour then off to watch the movie, 10 Cloverfield Lane. Don't care to be next but maybe we should give Lydia until the end of the day.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I'm here for the hour then off to watch the movie, 10 Cloverfield Lane. Don't care to be next but maybe we should give Lydia until the end of the day.



Hi Gail.
And thank you very much for being willing to step in and help like that.
Rather than rush you, I will give Lydia at least until the end of the day.
As we are in different time zones, and it is 16.25PM in the UK right now.
Can you give me an idea of how many hours that would be?
I am not in any hurry to hand the baton over, as I am enjoying myself so much! 

But I would not want to be accused of hogging the limelight now.
Would I?

PS
I am just off to watch the Manchester United V Manchester City soccer game, so bye for now anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Gail.
> And thank you very much for being willing to step in and help like that.
> Rather than rush you, I will give Lydia at least until the end of the day.
> As we are in different time zones, and it is 16.25PM in the UK right now.
> ...



Enjoy the match.  But here it's called football!!  layful:nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Enjoy the match.  But here it's called football!!  layful:nthego:



Just half time.
Of course I know that smart person! layful:nthego:
I think in America it is called soccer.
I wuz just making allowances! 

Man U winning 1 nil.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 20, 2016)

All I have to say to the above statement is.....

Blue is the colour, football is the game 
We're all together, and winning is our aim 
So cheer us on through the sun and rain 
'cause Chelsea, Chelsea is our name 


hehe you have been a sport boozercruiser thank you ^.^


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the UK is five hours ahead of Central Standard time. At the moment it is 12:41 PM here and would be 5:41 PM there. I think. 





boozercruiser said:


> Hi Gail.
> And thank you very much for being willing to step in and help like that.
> Rather than rush you, I will give Lydia at least until the end of the day.
> As we are in different time zones, and it is 16.25PM in the UK right now.
> ...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Arachne said:


> All I have to say to the above statement is.....
> 
> Blue is the colour, football is the game
> We're all together, and winning is our aim
> ...



Aaaawwww thank you for saying that Arachne.
I have really very much enjoyed it.
To tell you the truth, I expected a much harder ride here in respect of forensic questions.
I didn't spot any Colombo's here for instance! layful: nthego:
I mean, it was all kids glove stuff!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Kenny, before you vanish.  How did the meeting go




Ahhhh now I know what Anglophile was asking there.
He has PMd me.
He was asking about forum meeting I went on around 20 months ago. 
Not this forum of course.
That meeting was lovely thank you.
24 hours spent in Liverpool.
Stayed in a Premier Inn.
Went to lovely French Restaurant.
Had a lovely evening in the Cavern Club from which The Beatles made their fame.
Breakfast in Wetherspoons.
Here are three pictures from it (a bit dark), and I had a fabulous time with lovely Ladies.
Just me and them!!!
I was like a pig in didgeridoo! :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I think the UK is five hours ahead of Central Standard time. At the moment it is 12:41 PM here and would be 5:41 PM there. I think.



The UK is normally 5 hours ahead of EST but only 4 until next Sunday.  So, yes, 5 ahead of Central now.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The UK is normally 5 hours ahead of EST but only 4 until next Sunday.  So, yes, 5 ahead of Central now.



Yes, no worries Annie.
I would appreciate it if after that time came after allowing, that perhaps Gail can give me an indication as to when I can put her on.
That is if we haven't heard anything from Lydiag.
I have to leave for the moment for evening meal and telly.
In the meantime.
Are there any last minute questions anyone would like to ask me?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you answering our questions so politely. It's been interesting


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

When you were a kid what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 20, 2016)

Still beats me how they all got in the back of your Mini in the village car park


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> When you were a kid what did you want to be when you grew up?



Ask him about his wig which fell off and floated away down the river never to be seen again and most like he will respond with "Kojak"


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you answering our questions so politely. It's been interesting



And thank you for saying that BlunderWoman.
And yes, I have found this very interesting as well.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

It is a bit after six here and I can do the hot seat now or wait a bit for Lydia. Or I could start and if she appears then I'll relinquish the seat (that gets a bit confusing though). Whatever you guys think works best.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> When you were a kid what did you want to be when you grew up?



Well if I could sing Amie, I wanted to be a pop star just like Cliff Richard or Elvis Presley.
I couldn't, so that was the end of that! 
Apart from that, I wanted to be a Doctor, but I didn't quite have the amount of education ability to achieve this.
So I ended up the manager of Quality control at an engineering company called British Timken.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Ask him about his wig which fell off and floated away down the river never to be seen again and most like he will respond with "Kojak"



Angliophile know that I wore a wig for around 10 year from 35 to 45.
I called it Roland Rat! 
He also knows that when I decided to get rid, I throwed Roland Rat in the river which was at the bottom of our garden!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> It is a bit after six here and I can do the hot seat now or wait a bit for Lydia. Or I could start and if she appears then I'll relinquish the seat (that gets a bit confusing though). Whatever you guys think works best.



Hi Gail.
Sorry I haven't responded before now.
Have been having meal and watching telly.

O.K. I am shortly going to start a thread saying *Gail.S is in in The Hot Seat !
*Please don't worry about responding right away to posts.
I will strap you in the seat for 48 hours from your first answer.

If Lydia indicates that she is ready, then I will ask her to please wait until you have been on for 48 hours.
It would be most fair to ask you to relinquish the seat once you have started.

O.K.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Sounds like a plan



Thank you Gail.
I am sorry though, because I did not put a capital S as in Gail.S
If you like I will as Admin to make you capital.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Either way would have been fine but thanks for the attention!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Either way would have been fine but thanks for the attention!



I did that Gail.
SeaBreeze gave me the link to do it.
Apparently anyone has 48 hours to change a thread title, and I didn't know this!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Boozer, this was a love fest and the ladies were gentle with you during my off time.  Would you still answer this penetrating question:  Did you ever lust in your heart for other women like Jimmy Carter did?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Boozer, this was a love fest and the ladies were gentle with you during my off time.  Would you still answer this penetrating question:  Did you ever lust in your heart for other women like Jimmy Carter did?


Ralphy he doesn't have to answer it because Gail is in the hot seat View attachment 27756


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Boozer, this was a love fest and the ladies were gentle with you during my off time.  Would you still answer this penetrating question:  Did you ever lust in your heart for other women like Jimmy Carter did?



Thanks Ralphy.
Gail.S is now in The Hot Seat, so in courtesy to her I won't be answering any more questions in this thread.
But as you have asked, and as you have been away for the weekend, I will answer your last one. 
Particularly as like you say the ladies here were rather gentle with me.
They could have been rough, but they blew the chance!  

I wouldn't really call it lust, but I do love the female genre.
It has nothing to do with trying to get anyones panties off mind.
But given the choice to be in a room full of men, to a room full of women.
Give me a room full of women every time! layful: :sentimental: nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 21, 2016)

You sound like a politician, and I doubt Phil, Ike and I will believe you...


----------

